# Looking for advice - which electric smoker should I buy?



## justinthomason (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello all,

First post after my Roll Call entry. :-)

First - a little background.  I started with a hand-me-down charcoal Brinkman.  It worked OK, but I got an electric Brinkman since which has been a fantastic unit.  I love the ease of an electric smoker, but clean up and whatnot can be a pain with the top load, cylinder design.

I was home over Thanksgiving and my stepfather was breaking in a new Masterbuilt 30" analog cabinet style smoker.  As soon as I saw the unit I began to think how much more convenient it would be than the Brinkman.  When I break out the smoker I tend to smoke a lot of stuff - why smoke one chicken when you can load the smoker up with four.  Anyway, the cabinet design piqued my interest with thoughts of being able to easily add and pull food at different cooking times without having to take stuff off the top rack to get to the lower racks, etc.

So, that brings me to now.  I have some money from my birthday to spend and I'm looking to get a good, moderately priced unit.  There are a few things I'm looking for.

* Adjustable heat - my biggest gripe with the Brinkman I have now is the two temperature settings On or Off.

* Plenty of room - Not that I need to feed an army, but the biggest problem I saw with my stepfather's new unit was the size - seemed a hair on the small side.  I'm definitely leaning toward a 40" unit for things like racks of ribs.

* Ability to Cold Smoke - I want to be able to smoke my own bacon or smoke cheeses.  This is not a requirement out of the box and now that I've started looking around this forum I've found the A-MAZE-N systems which would probably do the trick for me.

That's really it - I don't feel the need for a set it and forget it solution.  I don't really need remote thermometers and the like - I can get anything like that I need aftermarket.  What I'm thinking I want is a quality cabinet with a good heating element and a decently large capacity.  The rest is, in my opinion, just gravy.

I was looking at the 40" MES, but I have some concerns about the quality of construction and the electronics just seem gimicky and likely to break down.  I don't mind spending some money for quality construction, but I'd like to try to stay under $400 (well under if possible).  I think what would be ideal would be a slightly larger version of the 30" analog my stepfather has, but I don't think Masterbuilt makes one.  I've looked around and I am not sure any body makes a no-frills 40" electric cabinet smoker.

Anyway - a bit long winded perhaps, but I thought this was the place to ask for opinions.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## jdmarti1 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have had a stickburner for about 20 years, have plans for a big trailer mounted reverse flow, and just scored a hot deal on a MES 30.  I cooked quite a bit in it yesterday.  I can't say anything about durability - because it's only been on twice.  Once to season it, and then yesterday to cook in it.  Long story short - I LOVE IT.  I couldn't believe how easy it was.  I am going to order the AMNPS for cold smoking too.  I was shocked how much the 30 held.  I honestly think it's big enough (I know I will end up buying a 40 though).  Sam's has a great price on one.  You might look there.  I have a membership, and have drooled over them for quite some time.  I just didn't know if it was worth $300 to experiment.  When I happened upon this brand new 30 for $75 my wife threatened me if I didn't buy it.  Glad she was around!


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not sure what your budget is, but this is the one I am using with some modifications to use the Auber controller and the AMAZEN.  You could use it just like it is right out of box, then do something with an external controller down the road.

http://www.myrubberneck.com/masterbbqmr.html

Built like a tank

Easy to do self service

Low parts count  I.E. thermostat, stainless steel box and heating element.

Here is what I did to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127238/auber-dual-pid-smoking-system-completed

After using it extensively for 3 or 4 months, I am VERY happy with my decision.

Smokinjoe


----------



## deltadude (Dec 17, 2012)

Justin, base on your analysis I think you already know that the MES 40 is the best bang for buck way to go, any other electric smoker with a decent cabinet and enough size is going to cost double what the MES 40 cost.  You are right about all the so called niffty features, you are better off getting them after market.  The MES cabinet in the past has been strong enough, insulated enough, to provide a good solid box to smoke Q in.  If anything fails (out of warranty) including the digital controller there are after market solutions that will actually improve the MES performance. 

Size matters:

MES 30 or 40?  You will not find on this forum any threads where an MES 40 owner said he needed a smaller MES and was going to make that change.  There are a lot of MES 30 owners who are happy with the 30 size, feeling that it meets their need, however there are many 30 owners saying they either wished they bought a 40 or they went ahead and purchased a 40.  I don't think I need to give you all the benefits of having the extra capacity, they are numerous.  The footprint is not really that much bigger except vertically, the weight difference is there but (I'm 60+) and my 6 year old 40 I can easily carry short distances.

Latest Generation version older model?

My thoughts.

Jdmarti's recommendation is important, you are reading an experienced pit master using a classic wood burning smoker recommend an MES.  There are many other recommendations on SMF from other very experienced wood burning, gas, charcoal, smoker owners who love their MES.  Why?  Because it works!

Important accessories.

You do need a AWNPS, and I strongly recommend the Maverick ET-732.


----------



## once a marine (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm very content with Smokin-it's products. http://www.smokin-it.com/category_s/5.htm Other than accessories that you probably have anyway for smoking, there's nothing else you really need with this unit.


----------



## meddling kids (Dec 17, 2012)

Love my MES 40. I can easily cook for 100 in it.


----------



## justinthomason (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks to you all for the advice.  I may have to reconsider the MES - seems like it might be a good bet.  My real concern is long term maintenance.  Can the element be replaced?  Would a failure of the digital thermometer render the thing a brick with a hinged door?

Smokinjoe - that's a pretty sweet rig you've set up.  Color me impressed.  That does seem like a nice base unit - it's a bit more than I wanted to spend, but it might be worth it for the customization and tinkering potential.  Definitely food for thought.

The research continues.  For the time being I do still have my Brinkman...


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Dec 18, 2012)

Cookshack smokette is probably the best built under $1000.  I had a bradley.  It worked well but uses proprietary wood biscuits.  I had a smoke generator fail but got stellar service from bradley and was fedexed a replacement no charge.  I currently am using a cheap cajun injector electric that was on sale for $139 at cabelas.  It looks like a clone to the smaller MES.  Works great  far.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 18, 2012)

Justin,

Here is my take, for what it is worth. I own a Cookshack 066 with digital controls.   It has worked as intended out of the box.  Nothing to buy to get it performing the way it should and to produce good smoked products.  It did, however, cost far more than I should have spent and has a 2 year warranty on parts , 90 on parts and labor.  A smoker should work as intended, out of the box. Many do, some do not as mentioned in this and other forums.

My brother owns a Smokin-it and it too worked as described right out of the box. No digital controls. All that was needed was a temp probe for monitoring meat temperature. It has a 60 day parts and labor warranty and 3 years parts.  I have seen his Model 3 and it is as solid as my Cookshack for a fraction of the cost but does lack the digital controls.  There are after market options available if it is important.  

The Smokin Tex which is similar to the Smokin-it is also without digital controls and the corresponding high cost.  It's warranty is a straight 2 years for parts and labor per their site. This also lacks digital controls but there are after market options available.

The Masterbuilt MES is the most popular electric smoker on this forum from what I gather. It has a strong following. I am not sure about the warranty period. I think that the MES, by and large according to this forum, works as intended right from the box but there have been some problems as reported here. Because of it's strong adherents, you can always get advice on maximizing its usefulness.   

I can replace the heating element on the Cookshack with ease and assume the same holds true for the other smokers.  The digital control for mine is a whopping $586 (something I was not aware of at the time of purchase) and if it goes out after  the warranty expires I will rig up something analog for a few dollars. So your question regarding digital is a good one.

That is about all I can offer.  Good luck with your quest.


----------



## deltadude (Dec 19, 2012)

Justin I'm not going to get in a deep comparison between the makes mentioned above, you can find out for yourself simply by reading back 10 pages of posts.  After reading then search on the models mentioned above.  No one in this forum has claimed that the MES is perfect, you can use it straight out of the box, just the same as the makes mentioned above, I did that for several years, I have owned mine for 6+ years and no problems at all.  However watch a few BBQ shows and you will see all the competitors using extended probe thermometers (some wireless some not), and you will see many have added gadgets that can improve the performance of their smoker.  Mentioning the AWNPS & the Mav 732 is the same, it helps improve the performance of an already great smoker.  Results speak for themselves, the MES when used properly can deliver great results, but even better it makes it easier for the average cook to achieve pro quality results.  Can the other makes do the same, sure, a good cook will always figure out how to deliver good results.  Good food is the result of a good cook not a good cooker, but having good equipment makes it easier to produce quality results and do it consistently.  The MES 40 can smoke 16 full size racks of ribs, and if I bought special racks I think I could get 20 squeezed in there, I don't think the models the posters actually own above can do 16, I have cooked 6 large pork butts at once as well.  The MES 40 size makes it great for hanging meat, bacon, jerky, etc.

One thing I think too many worry about when they buy this type of smoker is will it last?  When I bought mine, I cared only that it last through the warranty period, why?  Because the MES is just a metal insulated box with a door, nothing more.  Mine happens to be all stainless inside and out (no longer available), if I go to a sheet metal shop and have them build me the same insulated box with slightly heavier stainless, it would cost about $500-600.   So if all failed in one year I still have a insulated box, I simply add better heat element, better controller, and I have an even better smoker.  So the box alone is worth the money, if you had to go get a similar one built.  Thus think platform for a good solid smoker.


----------



## jdmarti1 (Dec 19, 2012)

deltadude said:


> Justin I'm not going to get in a deep comparison between the makes mentioned above, you can find out for yourself simply by reading back 10 pages of posts.  After reading then search on the models mentioned above.  No one in this forum has claimed that the MES is perfect, you can use it straight out of the box, just the same as the makes mentioned above, I did that for several years, I have owned mine for 6+ years and no problems at all.  However watch a few BBQ shows and you will see all the competitors using extended probe thermometers (some wireless some not), and you will see many have added gadgets that can improve the performance of their smoker.  Mentioning the AWNPS & the Mav 732 is the same, it helps improve the performance of an already great smoker.  Results speak for themselves, the MES when used properly can deliver great results, but even better it makes it easier for the average cook to achieve pro quality results.  Can the other makes do the same, sure, a good cook will always figure out how to deliver good results.  Good food is the result of a good cook not a good cooker, but having good equipment makes it easier to produce quality results and do it consistently.  The MES 40 can smoke 16 full size racks of ribs, and if I bought special racks I think I could get 20 squeezed in there, I don't think the models the posters actually own above can do 16, I have cooked 6 large pork butts at once as well.  The MES 40 size makes it great for hanging meat, bacon, jerky, etc.
> 
> One thing I think too many worry about when they buy this type of smoker is will it last?  When I bought mine, I cared only that it last through the warranty period, why?  Because the MES is just a metal insulated box with a door, nothing more.  Mine happens to be all stainless inside and out (no longer available), if I go to a sheet metal shop and have them build me the same insulated box with slightly heavier stainless, it would cost about $500-600.   So if all failed in one year I still have a insulated box, I simply add better heat element, better controller, and I have an even better smoker.  So the box alone is worth the money, if you had to go get a similar one built.  Thus think platform for a good solid smoker.


Spot on the best response I have ever read.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 20, 2012)

Justin,

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]QVC often has the Masterbuilt smokers on line at pretty decent prices. Keep an eye out. You might find what you are looking for there. Have you contacted Masterbuilt to see if they have some new old stock on an unsold or discontinued unit?  [/font]


----------



## denon (Dec 20, 2012)

I just bought the 4 rack Model MES with the digital controls. It was not the one with the see thru door, but stainless all around. I spent right at 200$ and the results are excellent!. I have not had it long enough to speak to longevity, but mine had a bent rack in it when it arrived and the very polite lady in Customer Service had one shipped out to me the very next day. I bought this unit because I had borrowed a lesser model of the same brand from a friend and the smoke was great. After years of swearing that I would never use anything but charcoal and wood, this unit changed my mind.

It just so happened that QVC put my unit on sale the next day and my wife saw it and ordered it.

I must say however, that the lesser units (IMHO) are not worth saving a few dollars on. The black one on legs requires you to reach inside the hot smoker to add chips, which the higher end models access from outside the box, and it seems to me to be much more difficult to clean. Also the heater control on that unit was a (rheostat?) with a cheap thermometer outside the unit. The digital control is defeinitely the way to go and one maybe 40 dolalrs higher.

OK, well that is my .02 on the MES smoker.


----------



## putcz (Dec 20, 2012)

Justin. I have owned my 30" MES for two years now with no problems what so ever. The only thing I did not like when I first bought it , it would not cold smoke and you have to add chips often. They have recently have come out with a cold smoke attachment that will generate smoke for 4 hours plus. That being said that is all I now use for both hot and cold smoking. I put ribs on this morning at 10:00 Am and will take them out at 3:00PM They will be done just right and never did a thing but spray some apple cider on them twice.


----------



## justinthomason (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, Amazon today has the 40 inch 2012 MES for $299 - about $20 cheaper than their price on last year's model.  It's on backorder, but at that price I couldn't help but pull the trigger.  I have no idea when it will arrive, but I'm looking forward to it.  In the meantime, I've got some holiday smoking to do on my Brinkman :-)


----------



## justinthomason (Jan 13, 2013)

UPDATE - Well, the 2012 model stayed out of stock for a very long time, and the more new reviews I read the more worried I became about QC on the new model.

I ended up canceling that order and I got the older generation MES 40 instead.  My A-MAZE-N Pellet smoker also arrived about a week ago, so we're good to go.

I assembled it this afternoon and seasoned it into the evening.  So far so good - seems to work fine on my heavy gauge extension cord and so far I'm relatively impressed with the consistency of the temperature inside the cabinet.

We have some friends coming over for the Golden Globes tomorrow, so I'm thinking I need to smoke some chickens or some ribs (maybe both) to give it a bit of a workout.  Looking forward to the deliciousness.


----------

